# ماكينه محليه الصنع لجني القطن تعمل بال plc



## محمد احمد عشماوي (4 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعده في تطوير ماكينه لجني القطن تعمل بال plc
وشكرا


----------



## اسلام الصعيدى (7 فبراير 2010)

*automation engineer*

what do you want


----------



## سيف مجاهد (8 فبراير 2010)

ممكن ان توضح عمل الماكينة بالضبط 
وماذا تريد


----------



## الأمير الرقمى (9 فبراير 2010)

ياريت تكتب المطلوب بالظبط


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------

